# What book are you reading at the moment?



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2014)

Having just finished 'Under the Dome', I have started on my Elric stories (Michael Moorcock). I read them about 30 years ago, but remember very little about them - will see if they stand a second reading!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 14, 2014)

I have the latest JD Robb (Nora Roberts' murder mysteries), Josephine Tey's Brat Farrar and John Suchet's book about Beethoven on the go at the moment. I liked the Elric stories, haven't read them for years though.


----------



## stephknits (Sep 14, 2014)

well, as the accidental member of 3 book clubs - I am currently reading:

Frankenstein - Mary Shelley (married book club)
Room - Emma Donoghue (affair book club)
The Time Traveler's Wife - Audrey Niffenegger, (mistake book club)

Also would like to be reading The Goldfinch by Donna Tartt.

To be honest, I have already read affair and mistake books before, so probably won't re-read..

I have just noticed they are all by women.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm reading A.S. Byatt's "The Children's Book" and it's brilliant! 

Got "The Glodfinch" lined up next.


----------



## bill hopkinson (Sep 14, 2014)

_The Mobile Academy: mLearning for Higher Education_ by Clark Quinn.

Check the signature to see why I am so boring.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 14, 2014)

bill hopkinson said:


> _The Mobile Academy: mLearning for Higher Education_ by Clark Quinn.
> 
> Check the signature to see why I am so boring.



What's mLearning, Bill?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2014)

bill hopkinson said:


> _The Mobile Academy: mLearning for Higher Education_ by Clark Quinn.
> 
> Check the signature to see why I am so boring.



All reading is enriching if you're getting something from it Bill  I once read a book entitled 'Long distance Anaphora in Computational Linguistics' for fun!


----------



## bill hopkinson (Sep 14, 2014)

Bloden said:


> What's mLearning, Bill?



Online learning is when you learn via the web on your PC. It is not as easy as it seems.

Mlearning is when you do the same on your mobile. It is much more difficult because you can only get very small bits at a time.

I teach parts of a Masters Degree for teachers and corporate trainers to convert their teaching to the web, but currently researching a new course I could teach within the degree in teaching via mobile.


----------



## Monica (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm reading a free iBook called "The Galdoni"

( oh no, I've just googled it and it's a trilogy! Should have known)


----------



## Bloden (Sep 14, 2014)

bill hopkinson said:


> Online learning is when you learn via the web on your PC. It is not as easy as it seems.
> 
> Mlearning is when you do the same on your mobile. It is much more difficult because you can only get very small bits at a time.
> 
> I teach parts of a Masters Degree for teachers and corporate trainers to convert their teaching to the web, but currently researching a new course I could teach within the degree in teaching via mobile.



Reading a book via a mobile! My eyes are aching just thinking about it! And what happens once smart watches are the norm? Ouch. Deffo doesn't sound boring tho.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 14, 2014)

Monica said:


> I'm reading a free iBook called "The Galdoni"
> 
> ( oh no, I've just googled it and it's a trilogy! Should have known)



Let's hope all three are free.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 14, 2014)

Just finished "Life After Life" - Kate Atkinson and have started on "The Shock of the Fall" - Nathan Filer. Both great books


----------



## ypauly (Sep 14, 2014)

Ben Elton - blind faith


I do get some crap from charity shops sometimes


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm trying to find a book that will reignite my passion for reading, it's a bit weird but I haven't been able to read anything since my Dad died, I couldn't finish the book I was reading when it happened, which I understand, then I tried the last Iain Banks novel (probably not a good move) was loving it but couldn't bring myself to finish it because it would be the last.  I have lived for reading since I was a tot and I miss it, I just need to find the book to kick start me again.  I hear there's a new Ian McEwan, that should do it, fingers crossed


----------



## Monica (Sep 14, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Let's hope all three are free.



Unfortunately, they rarely are. But I guess that's how they get you to buy the rest of the books.... I do usually check first whether it's a first book of a series before I start reading.

I have read a children's series of 6 iBooks  called "80AD" and all 6 were free. I quite enjoyed it despite it being slightly repetitive and predictable


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 14, 2014)

I've just downloaded The Hunger Games, I saw the film last week and it was well scary!  Depending on how much I like it I might get the rest of the trilogy too, but we'll see how I get on with the first one to start with.

I've also got loads of those "Confessions of a GP/ambulance driver/A&E doctor/policeman/male nurse type books, I can't get enough of them, they are easy reading and quite fascinating.  Particularly the medical ones!  And they are often only pennies on the kindle cheapy list


----------



## Flower (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm reading "Nothing to Envy:Real Lives in North Korea" by Barbara Demick. Not a cheerful read by any means but very interesting and doesn't half make me feel grateful to live in a democracy.

KookyC, I also found myself unable to get back into reading after my Dad died and it has taken me a couple of years to be able to start again. I hope you find something you can enjoy reading soon


----------



## MacG3 (Sep 15, 2014)

I must confess, and please don't hold it against me. I've just finished prisoner of birth by Jeffery Archer. It was actually a compelling read and he is a great story teller. 

I usually like sci-fi books such as Iain M Banks or David Eddings etc.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 15, 2014)

MacG3 said:


> I must confess, and please don't hold it against me. I've just finished prisoner of birth by Jeffery Archer. It was actually a compelling read and he is a great story teller.
> 
> I usually like sci-fi books such as Iain M Banks or David Eddings etc.



I tried the Iain M Banks books, thought given I loved his other books I might manage it, just couldn't do it.  Love Sci-Fi films just can't read the books, I think it's all the weird words


----------



## Bloden (Sep 15, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> I tried the Iain M Banks books, thought given I loved his other books I might manage it, just couldn't do it.  Love Sci-Fi films just can't read the books, I think it's all the weird words



Same here. Started reading "Consider Phlebus" but couldn't finish it. It's well-written, and packed with action and strong images, but it bored me rigid! I'm obviously not a sci-fi fan.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 15, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Same here. Started reading "Consider Phlebus" but couldn't finish it. It's well-written, and packed with action and strong images, but it bored me rigid! I'm obviously not a sci-fi fan.



I think it's all the detail about incidental things that bores me.  In his non Sci-Fi there is some detail but they're more character based I think.  Then I think I'm the only person on the planet who couldn't watch The Lord of the Rings Trilogy, I managed the first one in six sittings with crib notes about who they all were, and despite the obvious appeal of Vigo M, I decided life was just too short.  My ex-partner suggested I had some sort of lexical disorder because I became obsessed with what all the made up words meant.  He may have had a point


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kooky - you are not alone - I didn't like the Lord of the Rings either!  I really don't see what's so amazing about it, anything like that bores me rigid.  I usually prefer stories that I can identify with in some way.

Having said that, I watched a couple of the Harry Potter films and they were a bit more fun, probably won't make any major effort to watch the rest of the series though!


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 15, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> I'm trying to find a book that will reignite my passion for reading, it's a bit weird but I haven't been able to read anything since my Dad died, I couldn't finish the book I was reading when it happened, which I understand, then I tried the last Iain Banks novel (probably not a good move) was loving it but couldn't bring myself to finish it because it would be the last.  I have lived for reading since I was a tot and I miss it, I just need to find the book to kick start me again.  I hear there's a new Ian McEwan, that should do it, fingers crossed



I thoroughly enjoyed 'Inconceivable' by Ben Elton, they turned it into a film - 'Maybe Baby', very funny and easy to read. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inconceivab...TF8&qid=1410771991&sr=8-11&keywords=ben+elton


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 15, 2014)

How fascinating people are Kooky, it took me the other way entirely. Books have always been my escape from reality and, when first one parent died then later the other, I took refuge in my books. I hope you find 'the one' soon and can rediscover the joy of reading.

If science fiction doesn't do it, how about murder? The Mary Stewart books are lovely, you might try "Madam Will You Talk?" and Dorothy Dunnett's Johnson Johnson (not a mistype) are amusing as well as adventurous.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 15, 2014)

Vicsetter said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed 'Inconceivable' by Ben Elton, they turned it into a film - 'Maybe Baby', very funny and easy to read. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inconceivab...TF8&qid=1410771991&sr=8-11&keywords=ben+elton



Thanks Vicsetter I'll give them a try, I used to enjoy Ben Elton's books don't know why I stopped reading them really


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 15, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> How fascinating people are Kooky, it took me the other way entirely. Books have always been my escape from reality and, when first one parent died then later the other, I took refuge in my books. I hope you find 'the one' soon and can rediscover the joy of reading.
> 
> If science fiction doesn't do it, how about murder? The Mary Stewart books are lovely, you might try "Madam Will You Talk?" and Dorothy Dunnett's Johnson Johnson (not a mistype) are amusing as well as adventurous.



It's really defeating me, I've always loved books, always.  There's no obvious connection to my Dad either, just like something switched off, bit of a mental block.  I've treated myself to the new McEwan today, but I shall add your recommendations to my list.  I'm determined to fill the book shaped hole


----------



## KateR (Sep 15, 2014)

I've just finished reading Tents and Tent Stability by Chris Lown. Not as dry as it sounds, it's a very funny account of his backpacking trip round Germany with as he says a very dodgy tent. I would recommend it. Available for about £1.50 on Kindle and also in paperback from Amazon.


----------



## Annette (Sep 15, 2014)

I've just finished Hugh, Bishop of Lincoln: A Short Story of One of the Makers of Mediaeval England. Its a hagiography of St Hugh, and was surprisingly interesting! (Well, ok, I found it interesting...)


----------



## cherrypie (Sep 15, 2014)

I am re-reading Alan Bennett's Untold Stories.
The Times describe the book as "Irresistibly written,wry, witty every sentence a pleasure.  Humane, observant and sharply intelligent

If you enjoyed Talking Heads you will love this book.


----------



## zuludog (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm currently reading a lot of Scandinavian thrillers.

Steig Larsson's 'The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo' is probably the best known, but also Jo Nesbo, Camilla Lackberg, Liza Marklund and others. I usually get them from the library or charity shops

And I've watched the various TV series on BBC 4; Wallander, The Killing, etc.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 15, 2014)

zuludog said:


> I'm currently reading a lot of Scandinavian thrillers.
> 
> Steig Larsson's 'The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo' is probably the best known, but also Jo Nesbo, Camilla Lackberg, Liza Marklund and others. I usually get them from the library or charity shops
> 
> And I've watched the various TV series on BBC 4; Wallander, The Killing, etc.



The Wallander series of books are very good, I was amazed that they were tranlslations from swedish, you would never know.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 16, 2014)

cherrypie said:


> I am re-reading Alan Bennett's Untold Stories.
> The Times describe the book as "Irresistibly written,wry, witty every sentence a pleasure.  Humane, observant and sharply intelligent
> 
> If you enjoyed Talking Heads you will love this book.



I'm ashamed to say I've never read any Alan Bennett, I've put him on my list of authors to read


----------



## John D M (Sep 16, 2014)

Trying to read Crime and Punishment by Dostoyevsky to scratch an itch from never having read any of the supposed literary masterpieces.

Struggling as it's so bleak that it makes the most miserable parts of Eastenders look like the Chuckle Brothers


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Sep 16, 2014)

Never Say Die by Tess Gerritson. I have been reading it for well over a year on my kindle, which shows how gripping it is !! Which is unusual as normally I really enjoy her novels......Tintin


----------



## Bessiemay (Sep 16, 2014)

The detectives daughter by Lesley Thomson. Not exactly gripping but good enough that I bought the second one.


----------



## Monica (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, that was lucky!! I finished "Galdoni" and I don't have to buy the next book if I don't want to, because it actually had a proper ending.

I like all sorts of books. Sci-Fi, Crime, Romance, Fantasy - as long as they are not factual books. Books are an escape for me, not to increase my knowledge. Obviously, I have to read the books about Diabetes and pumping, but that's about the limit at the moment.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm just about to start reading "The Lie" by Helen Dunmore.


----------



## zuludog (Sep 17, 2014)

A couple of years ago I took up knife making, which also means sewing your own sheaths
So far I've got information off the Net, but recently I got a book from the library

'Leathercraft - a practical guide'  by Chris Taylor   pub. The Crowood Press

It includes advice and information on tools, techniques, materials, and some projects & examples, including repair & restoration. Simple clear photographs and plain English

I know we're talking about fiction in this thread (though it doesn't actually say so) but when you're reading about a subject that interests you, you can read text books in much the same way 

If you're vaguely interested in doing a bit of leatherwork I can recommend it


----------



## Bessiemay (Sep 17, 2014)

Broken Kindle. This morning I dropped my kindle. A quick look showed that the screen wasn't broken so heaved  a sigh of relief. Tonight I see that the time had stopped at 8.30 and nothing works. Tried resetting, recharging, computer etc but nothing works. It's a paperwhite so can't get at the battery. Husband has kindly offered to buy me a new one but I'm so cross with myself.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 18, 2014)

Bessiemay said:


> Broken Kindle. This morning I dropped my kindle. A quick look showed that the screen wasn't broken so heaved  a sigh of relief. Tonight I see that the time had stopped at 8.30 and nothing works. Tried resetting, recharging, computer etc but nothing works. It's a paperwhite so can't get at the battery. Husband has kindly offered to buy me a new one but I'm so cross with myself.



Oh no, I hope you get it sorted


----------



## Annette (Sep 18, 2014)

Have you tried contacting Amazon? I have a friend who had a similar mishap, they contacted Amazon to ask if it could be fixed, and in return Amazon sent a new one!


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 18, 2014)

Annette Anderson said:


> Have you tried contacting Amazon? I have a friend who had a similar mishap, they contacted Amazon to ask if it could be fixed, and in return Amazon sent a new one!



They did that for me too, but many years ago, I should have mentioned that.  Might be worth a try.


----------



## Bessiemay (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks. It's about 3 years old so I hadn't thought of that. Will try them.


----------



## Bessiemay (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks Annette and kookyCat.  Just phoned customer service but they said they could only offer a discount on a new one. £107 for a 3G but I don't need 3G. John lewis do the wifi one with 2 years guarantee. An extra £20 gives extra 3 years including accidental damage. (They also give you vouchers for monthly coffee and cake).


----------



## Pinktoes (Sep 19, 2014)

Just finished Half Bad by Sally Green, it was reviewed on Drive Time. Really good and very different.  I'll read anythiing, am a right book a holic, love fantasy, nice to excape the real world.


----------



## Old Holborn (Sep 19, 2014)

A Gambling Man. Charles II and the Restoration. By Jenny Uglow.


----------

